# Interesting LED/PAR article



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Since in March we will have a meeting that will be about DIY LED light fixtures, PAR, and other modern day lighting options the following article is a good read to get info/come up with questions:

http://www.guitarfish.org/2014/01/27/ecotech-marine-radion-xr30w-pro


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

Interesting, how much does that setup cost? I'm sure it requires a few pesos.
I'm interested to hear feedback after you guys attend the seminar. LEDs are intriguing, but I can't quite pull the trigger.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice technology and customization. but at those prices, I will wait a bit longer.

bob


----------

